# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design >  [Showoff] Cataclysm Login Screen Leaked!

## Jorbyrules

I finally got it! Here it is! Enjoy!

----------


## P1raten

I'd -rep you if i could, that's just retarded.

----------


## Dragonshadow

I lol'd .

----------


## L'Lawliet

dam it is the most buetifull thing i have ever seen. GJ blizzard. im so proud!

----------


## Thelovefool

hahah what a laugh  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 
enjoyed it :P

----------


## Iceknight001

I... Absolutely.. Love it...

Best screen. Ever. =P

----------


## Glynbeard

I really shouldn't have expected anything more :/

----------


## dakafall

Haha, lawl, this was fantastic.

----------


## alj03

Lmao thats one massive head.

----------


## Ground Zero

Haha, this actually made me laugh.

----------


## Kaidos

old this sort of thread was on mmochamp already :P

----------


## Trollblod

> I lol'd .


 Hahahahah gree.

----------


## idusy

> I'd -rep you if i could, that's just retarded.


Haters be hating.


If only Blizzard was this creative.

----------


## Erase

> I'd -rep you if i could, that's just retarded.


 *This, /thread.
Srsly, everyone made such CRAPPY screens already.. Nothing new here.*

----------


## Dragonshadow

Learn to take a joke jeez.

--

This is a photoshop, I can tell from the pixels and having seen many in my time.

----------


## Opirity

holy shit this is the actual login page check the version "4.0.1"

----------


## spirax92

Best thing I have ever seen. Seriously : )

----------


## Jeremiah

+rep Amazing!

----------


## Jorbyrules

Lol, it was all the joke, besides how did this get on MMOchampion before I drew it in paint? (lol, purposely)

----------


## shadowknight513

You're kidding right? Please tell me you're kidding. If not, I give a much needed /facepalm to Blizz. Good job Blizzard, you guys really like to go the extra mile.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ChildeRoland

Didn't exactly have big expectations, but I lol'd.

----------


## Jackie Moon

> I'd -rep you if i could, that's just retarded.


Don't be so negative, it's a joke. It made me laugh.

----------


## Narudan

Please stop bumping this thread and just let it die in peace :/

----------


## Reflection

Indeed, this is just idiotic.

----------

